# canned milk experiment



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

After much research, I decided to can some milk. Canning it so that it would retain it's original flavour as closely as possible was my goal. I used a pressure canner, at 5 minutes when it reached 15 pounds of pressure. It retained it's white color, and I left it in the pantry for 2 weeks, then put it in the fridge for a few hours to get cold for a taste test. Unfortunately it had a canned taste. I was very disappointed because it retained it's natural color. Is there any way to keep that natural flavor by canning it? I tried freezing milk last year, but it didnt' have a nice texture and didnt' taste that great when I unthawed it, even when I put it in the blender. Suggestions?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope your always going to get the canned milk flavor and you really didn't pressure cook it long enough to be able to save for any length of time. Freezing your milk quickly and right away is the best to not get separation of the cream particles.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks SOndra...that's kind of what I suspected......


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can you make good tasting ice cream from canned milk? I do have a cream separator (that I havent' actually used yet). I just bid on an ice cream maker on Ebay.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That I don't know Sandy I am going to use mine for baking and tis already pasturized for babies.


----------

